# Early 1900's / Teens E. C. Simmons WESTMINSTER mens bike



## stingrayjoe (Oct 24, 2016)

I purchased this from another CABE member missing a few parts. The chain adjusters are still on my list of parts needed. Pretty interesting bike with the Pat.1914 locking drop stand, E.C. Simmons Laclede saddle and parade bars. Nice matched wood wheels and chain Western Giant tread single tube tires. Rear hub is a Musselman manual coaster brake with Pat date of 860224. Last legible date stamp of 1908?. Appears to be original paint with some loss on the lower seat tube from what I suspect the jaws of a work stand clamp.


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 24, 2016)

The badge has a 1610 on it right? That would be a 1916. I have a 810 for 1918. Glad to see someone finished it off with some wheels. Thanks for sharing. Cool ride.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 24, 2016)

Very sweet bike Joe. I like it enough to buy it


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice bike!


----------



## Ed Minas (Oct 24, 2016)

Love the color and the locking stand!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes badge is stamped 1610. Thank you all for the kind words.


----------

